# ******* Nationals - Seminole ATV Park Feb. 11-13



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

A great place with very welcoming people!

www.seminoleatvpark.com

Brenton


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

hey u coming down when they having it at triple canopy racnh?


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never heard of Triple Canopy. Ricky has said that RYC is an amazing place though. I've seen a lot of pictures from there and it looks sick. It's just a long haul for anything past Jacksonville. lol

Brenton


----------



## ctluongo (Aug 14, 2009)

hey guys i dont post much on here, but anyways ******* nationals came here to nc at busco beach and it was a joke, it is a very shady operation they have going, i dont mean to make anyone mad i just thought i would give me 2 cents. i did not enter the events but i saw a few regulars enter and there times in the events were much better than some and they always found some way to disquilify them, come to find out a lot of the winners actully knew the people operating RED NECK NATIONALS. just thought i would tell my thought on it.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Seminole ATV park is a VERY nice place. I raced there last July. Both the Swamp X and straight pits are very nice and kept in tip top shape. I'm sure the event will be a good one. Jamie Hodges the owner will make sure of that.


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

I went there in November last year for the first time. It was an amazing place! I hope to have a good time no matter what! They were some of the nicest people I've ever met!

Brenton


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i heard its a nice park however fairly new. needs to be "broken in" some is the general consensus i got. but i havent ridden it so i dont know for sure to give you a review, but i will be riding it sometime this summer.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 19, 2011)

its a good place to ride. I was there for the grand opening last year and I will be there this weekend. Can't wait!


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

Last day of work! WOo!

Brenton


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

*Mud slingin Gang*

I was at Seminole this weekend and had a great time. Trails are now broke in. Plenty of mud and water.

I found a camera that belong to someone riding with the MUD SLINGIN Gang if anyone knows them. This camera has personal pics that I am sure someone will want back. I am sorry but the only way to find out who it belonged was look at the pics. Please PM me if you have any info.

My name is Scott and I ride with Cooter Brown Atv Club.


Thanks


----------

